# vermissen = verpassen?



## DaniL

Hallo!

Ich bin auf diesen Satz in einem Grammatikbuch getroffen:

"Und du wirst wegen dieser Kleinigkeit die Deutschstunde vermissen?!"

Ich kenne diese Bedeutung von _vermissen_ nicht und kann es in meinem Deutschwörterbuch auch nicht finden. Überrascht euch dieser Gebrauch oder findet ihr ihn völlig ok?


----------



## Kuestenwache

Das ist kontextabhängig. Nehmen wir den Englischen Satz "I will miss the German lesson" In Deutsch kann er sowohl "Ich werde die Deutschstunde verpassen" als auch "Ich werde meine Deutschstunde vermissen" heißen. Es kommt auf die Situation an. Zum Beispiel könnte jemand der in seinem letzten Schuljahr ist und seinen Banknachbarn oder Deutschlehrer sehr mag sagen: "Bald ist die Schule vorbei, ich werde die Deutschstunde vermissen"-"School will be over soon, I will miss the German lesson" wobei man in diesem Fall eher die Mehrzahl "Deutschstunden" benutzen würde. Jemand anders, der morgens auf dem Schulweg zu lange gebraucht hat könnte sagen: "Mist, jetzt werde ich die Deutschstunde verpassen"-"Damn, now I will miss the German lesson".
In deinem Fall könnte eine andere Person dem Sprecher vorher gesagt haben "Ich werde die Deutschstunde Montags morgens ganz schön vermissen. Weil ich dafür immer so früh aufstehen musste habe ich beim Bäcker noch eine warme Brezel bekommen"-"I will miss the German lesson on monday morning. Because I always had to get up so early I could get myself a warm pretzel at the bakery". Darauf wäre der Beispielsatz eine mögliche Antwort.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Sinne von "verpassen" wird "vermissen" nicht verwendet. (Ich weiß aber nicht genau, ob es regional vielleicht doch möglich ist.)

Allerdings kann man eine Stunde verpassen und deshalb vermissen. 

Im vorliegenden Fall bedeutet "vermissen" bedauern, dass man nicht teilnehmen kann oder konnte, dass es vorbei ist/sein wird und nicht wiederkommt.


----------



## DaniL

Vielen Dank an euch beide. Ich konnte mir keinen Kontekst ausdenken, wo das Verb _vermissen_ in seiner Grundbedeutung gebraucht würde. Eigentlich sah ich als die Einziege lösung _verpassen_, aber wie gesagt, gibt es diese Bedeutung in Wörterbuch nicht.

Jetzt sehe ich besser.


----------



## bearded

Wenn ich zu jemandem sagen möchte ''Haben sie Sizilien wirklich nie besucht? _You don't know what you missed_'', so denke ich, dass das richtige Verb 'verpassen' wäre (Sie wissen nicht, was Sie da verpasst haben).  Aber wäre hier 'vermissen' total falsch (Sie wissen nicht, wass Sie vermisst haben...)?


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Aber wäre hier 'vermissen' total falsch (Sie wissen nicht, wass Sie vermisst haben...)?


Ja. Wenn ich etwas _vermisse_, dann _hatte _ich es vorher. Das kann man von Sizilien bestimmt nicht sagen. 

Man weiß _immer _genau, was man vermisst.


----------



## Şafak

Frieder said:


> Ja. Wenn ich etwas _vermisse_, dann _hatte _ich es vorher. Das kann man von Sizilien bestimmt nicht sagen.
> 
> Man weiß _immer _genau, was man vermisst.


D.h "du weißt nicht, was du verpasst hast" ist richtig. Habe ich Recht?

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich Sizilien nie besucht und ich weiß genau, was ich verpasst habe.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Wenn ich etwas _vermisse_, dann _hatte _ich es vorher.



Er vermisst seine Eltern. = Seine Eltern fehlen ihm.

Er hat die Deutschstunde verpasst. = Er hat die Deutschstunde versäumt (weil er zu spät aufgestanden ist).


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Er hat die Deutschstunde verpasst. = Er hat die Deutschstunde versäumt (weil er zu spät aufgestanden ist).


Ja, diesen Gebrauch kenne ich.
Im Falle von Sizilien ist aber nicht von Verspätung die Rede, sondern 'verpassen' bedeutet da etwas wie 'entbehren' - wenn ich richtig verstehe.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> ''Haben sie Sizilien wirklich nie besucht? _You don't know what you missed_''


Sie wissen ja gar nicht, was Ihnen da entgeht.



bearded said:


> Im Falle von Sizilien ist aber nicht von Verspätung die Rede, sondern 'verpassen' bedeutet da etwas wie 'entbehren' - wenn ich richtig verstehe.


_Entbehren _kann man nur etwas, das man dringend braucht, d.h. es fehlt. Wenn ich aber noch nie auf Sizilien war, kann es mir nicht fehlen. 

_Entbehren _bedeutet _verzichten _(ob freiwillig oder nicht).


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Er vermisst seine Eltern. = Seine Eltern fehlen ihm.
> 
> Er hat die Deutschstunde verpasst. = Er hat die Deutschstunde versäumt (weil er zu spät aufgestanden ist).


Dagegen: Er hat die Deutschstunde vermisst.

emotional: Ihm fehlte die Deutschstunde. (wie bei den Eltern)

PS: Beispiel: Als ich im Krankenhaus war, vermisste ich am meisten die Deutschstunde.


----------



## Hutschi

DaniL said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin auf diesen Satz in einem Grammatikbuch getroffen:
> 
> "Und du wirst wegen dieser Kleinigkeit die Deutschstunde vermissen?!"
> ...


Gibt es dort weiteren Kontext?


----------



## Perseas

Frieder said:


> Sie wissen ja gar nicht, was Ihnen da entgeht.


Mir ist auch das Verb "verlieren" eingefallen: _Sie wissen ja gar nicht, was Sie verlieren.
_
Ich habe diesen Gebrauch hier erkannt: _ Viele Menschen besuchen nur den Platz Santa Maria Novella, ohne in die Kirche zu gehen: sie wissen nicht, was sie verlieren. Wir raten Ihnen, hereinzukommen und die schönen Gemälde von Giotto und Botticelli zu besichtigen ...
Residence Firenze Santa Maria Novella | Residence Hilda _


----------



## manfy

Perseas said:


> Ich habe diesen Gebrauch hier erkannt: _ Viele Menschen besuchen nur den Platz Santa Maria Novella, ohne in die Kirche zu gehen: sie wissen nicht, was sie *verlieren*. Wir raten Ihnen, hereinzukommen und die schönen Gemälde von Giotto und Botticelli zu besichtigen ...
> Residence Firenze Santa Maria Novella | Residence Hilda _


 Nope, sorry. Eindeutiger Übersetzungsfehler!

Im italienischen Original heißt es "quello che si perdono", im Englischen "what they're missing", aber das deutsche "verlieren" geht gar nicht!

Ich bin über Hutschis thumbsup etwas überrascht!!


----------



## Şafak

Frieder said:


> Sie wissen ja gar nicht, was Ihnen da entgeht.


Klingt was gehobener als die anderen Vorschläge im Thread oder? Ich habe mich schon daran gewöhnt, dass viele "ent-" Verben gehobener klingen, ne?


----------



## JClaudeK

Bei einer (normalerweise) jedes Jahr unternommenen Reise kann man sagen:

Im Frühjahr fahren wir immer für zwei Wochen nach *X*. Dieses Jahr fällt der Urlaub wegen Corona leider aus und ich muss sagen, dass mir *X* echt fehlt/ dass ich (unsere Reise nach)  *X* vermisse.


----------



## Frieder

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Klingt was gehobener als die anderen Vorschläge im Thread oder?


Finde ich nicht. Das ist ganz normales Schriftdeutsch. Umgangssprachlich würde man etwas ähnliches wie "da haben Sie aber was verpasst" sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> Ich habe diesen Gebrauch hier erkannt: _ Viele Menschen besuchen nur den Platz Santa Maria Novella, ohne in die Kirche zu gehen: sie wissen nicht, was sie verlieren. Wir raten Ihnen, hereinzukommen und die schönen Gemälde von Giotto und Botticelli zu besichtigen_





manfy said:


> Nope, sorry. Eindeutiger Übersetzungsfehler!
> 
> Im italienischen Original heißt es "quello che si perdono", im Englischen "what they're missing", aber das deutsche "verlieren" geht gar nicht!
> 
> Ich bin über Hutschis thumbsup etwas überrascht!!



Ich bin nur nach dem deutschen Text gegangen.

Hier ist "was sie verpassen" und "was sie verlieren" (nur) im gegebenen Kontext pragmatisch das Gleiche.

Sie verlieren eine sehr gute Gelegenheit, sich alles anzusehen. Sie verlieren die Möglichkeit.
Sie verpassen eine sehr gute Gelegenheit, sich alles anzusehen. Sie verpassen die Möglichkeit.
Sie werden in beiden Fällen bedauern, dass sie nicht dort waren. (Vielleicht auch nicht, falls sie gar nichts von der Kirche kennen bzw. darüber wissen, wie es in der Kirche aussieht.

Pragmatisch sehe ich keinen Unterschied oder kaum einen Unterschied. Die wörtliche Bedeutung ist natürlich unterschiedlich.

Deshalb habe ich hier zugestimmt.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> _You don't know what you missed_





manfy said:


> "what they're missing"


 Genau, man sagt “You don’t know what you’re missing.”


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich bin nur nach dem deutschen Text gegangen.
> Hier ist "was sie verpassen" und "was sie verlieren" (nur) im gegebenen Kontext pragmatisch das Gleiche.


Wie Manfy würde ich sagen:


manfy said:


> das deutsche "verlieren" geht gar nicht!



Es ist nicht nur ein   Übersetzungsfehler, sondern


Hutschi said:


> Sie verlieren eine sehr gute Gelegenheit, sich alles anzusehen.


auch hier muss es m.E.   "verpassen" heißen.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Genau, man sagt “You don’t know what you’re missing.”


Passt das auch zur Vergangenheit? Mein Beispiel betraf die Vergangenheit. Du bist nicht hingegangen, also hast Du (damals) etwas verpasst.  I feel that at present you might even not be interested any more, so you are not missing anything - but my 'reasoning' is perhaps influenced by Italian: _Non sai quello che hai perso/..quello che ti sei perso _(talking about the past).


----------



## Hutschi

verlieren

Bedeutung 5:


> durch eigenes Verschulden oder ungünstige Umstände etwas Wünschenswertes, Wichtiges nicht halten, bewahren können



Wendung:  für jemanden, etwas verloren sein (für jemanden, etwas nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen: ...


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Wenn ich etwas _vermisse_, dann _hatte _ich es vorher.


 Dasselbe gilt für "verlieren".


> verlieren
> durch eigenes Verschulden oder ungünstige Umstände etwas Wünschenswertes, Wichtiges nicht halten, bewahren können
> Beispiele
> 
> einen Kunden, jemanden als Kunden verlieren
> sein Amt, den Arbeitsplatz verlieren
> sein Ansehen, jemandes Liebe, Vertrauen verlieren
> die Hoffnung, den Glauben verlieren
> nur nicht [gleich] den Mut verlieren!
> für ihn hat das Leben den Sinn verloren
> die Sprache verlieren _(vor Staunen, Schreck nichts sagen können)_
> die Lust an etwas verlieren


Alle angeführten Beispiele sind mMn. Belege dafür, dass "Sie verlieren eine sehr gute Gelegenheit, sich alles anzusehen." nicht passt, bzw. es passt allenfalls in der Vergangenheit "Sie haben eine sehr gute Gelegenheit verloren, sich alles anzusehen."
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> "Sie verlieren eine sehr gute Gelegenheit, sich alles anzusehen."



_Sie haben (jetzt) eine sehr gute Gelegenheit, sich alles anzusehen._
Ich betrachte das als korrekt. Du als falsch (sonst wäre nach Deinen Ausführungen "Sie verlieren eine sehr gute Gelegenheit, sich alles anzusehen." korrekt) .

Warum kann man keine Gelegenheit haben oder bekommen?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich betrachte das als korrekt.


Ich nehme das zur Kenntnis.
manfy und ich sind anderer Meinung.

Können wir also sagen: Das ist das Geschmackssache?


----------



## Hutschi

Damit bin ich einverstanden. Es ist Geschmacksache, ob man es verwendet.

Ich halte mich an den Duden, der ein Beispiel angibt:

Karaokebar

Beispiel:


> Ka|ra|o|ke|bar
> ...
> ...
> Bar,* in der die Gäste Gelegenheit zum Karaoke haben*





> Frieder said:
> Wenn ich etwas _vermisse_, dann _hatte _ich es vorher.
> 
> 
> 
> JClaudeK:
> Dasselbe gilt für "verlieren".
Click to expand...

Dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Karaokebar


Ich verstehe leider nicht, was das mit "eine Gelegenkeit *verlieren*" zu tun hat.

"(eine gute) Gelegenheit (zu etw.) *haben*" halte ich auch für korrekt (ich hatte nicht beachtet, dass Du _das_ in #24 geschrieben hattest, sorry).

Es geht doch nur um "eine Gelegenheit *verlieren"*, und das halte ich nicht für korrekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Um etwas zu verlieren, muss man es haben.
Das war die Aussage von Dir via:



> Frieder: Wenn ich etwas _vermisse_, dann _hatte _ich es vorher.





> JClaudeK:  Dasselbe gilt für "verlieren".



Das heißt: Wenn ich etwas verliere, muss ich es vorher haben. (Dem stimme ich zu und habe es ebenso gesehen.)

Für mich bedeutet es: Wenn ich eine Gelegenheit verliere, muss ich sie vorher haben.

---
Das bedeutet: Es ist kein Widerspruch, ich kann eine Gelegenheit verlieren.

Und ob ich es dann verwende, ist Geschmackssache.

Im Duden habe ich ein Beispiel gefunden, dass man eine Gelegenheit verlieren kann. (Das war auch vor der Diskussion  in meinem aktiven Wortschatz.)

Schlussfolgerung:


JClaudeK said:


> Können wir also sagen: Das ist das Geschmackssache?


Ja, das können wir.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> _Entbehren _kann man nur etwas, das man dringend braucht, d.h. es fehlt. Wenn ich aber noch nie auf Sizilien war, kann es mir nicht fehlen.
> 
> _Entbehren _bedeutet _verzichten _(ob freiwillig oder nicht).


Zur Ergänzung:
Ich kann es nicht entbehren ≈ Ich kann nicht darauf verzichten ≈ Ich brauche es.
Ich kann es entbehren ≈ Ich kann darauf verzichten ≈ Ich brauche es nicht.



Hutschi said:


> Im Duden habe ich ein Beispiel gefunden, dass man eine Gelegenheit verlieren kann.


Das sehe ich anders. ›verloren sein‹ ist nicht das gleiche wie ›verlieren‹. Dein Beleg ist also untauglich. Ich schließe mich manfy und JCK an und rate allen Deutschlernern, diese falsche, mindestens aber sehr seltene Verwendung des Verbs ›verlieren‹ zu vermeiden.



Hutschi said:


> Gibt es dort weiteren Kontext?


Der Thread stammt von 2009.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das sehe ich anders. ›verloren sein‹ ist nicht das gleiche wie ›verlieren‹.


  
"Verloren sein" ist das Ergebnis von "Verlieren".
Ich verliere etwas.
Ich habe es verloren. (Vielleicht kann ich es wiederfinden/wiederbekommen.)
Es ist verloren. (Relativ entgültig)


----------

